# Rhythm (Tux): One year later



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Still missing you and Blues, but I am doing better.
Harmony is doing better too. And Cricket has been a good addition to the family.

Glad the two of you are together, though the intense pain it left me has been horredous....

Grandma says hi each morning to the two of you, since you guys have been laid to rest right under her bedroom window...

I'd take you back in the blink of an eye if it were possible, though...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not easy, living without them. It's been four and a half years since Simon died and I still catch myself looking for him. 

I'm glad you are sharing this personal message to Rhythm with us too. Your love for him and Blues resonates through the words you type.

Hope Harmony is doing better. I saw a recent post from someone about Horner's and I had remembered reading that she had that before she went through her bout with stomatitis. Tough little lady.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you NC,

AFA stomatits it does seem to be in her rearview mirror. Her lastest blood work at her annual check up had a few values that were slightly "off" so tomorrow she goes in to have her bloodpressure check and to have another USG looked at.

Because of all the trauma with Blues and Rhythm last year (10 weeks of each other) and Harmony's stomatitis THIS year, Im still pretty raw and it doesnt take a whole lot to get my anxiety and fears up, but Harmony is acting completely fine and I hope tomorrow's tests arent too alarming...

Yes Harmony is my toughie.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Happy BIRTHDAY RHYTHM!!! Love you!!! Miss miss you and Blues!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy "BD" Ryththm! I bet Blues is helping you celebrate with all the others kitties at the Bridge!
(Hugs and Blessings, Marie...)
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow marie, to lose two within such a short time...I can't even imagine how awful that must have been. 

Hugs!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

spirite said:


> Wow marie, to lose two within such a short time...I can't even imagine how awful that must have been.
> 
> Hugs!


Thanks. It was (and still) very hard. 

Never in a million years would I wish that on anyone. And there are those of us who know what it's like. To lose more than one very close together.

But maybe Blues just needed Rhythm with her so she wouldnt be so alone?


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> Happy "BD" Ryththm! I bet Blues is helping you celebrate with all the others kitties at the Bridge!
> (Hugs and Blessings, Marie...)
> Sharon


Thanks Sharon. My avatar is of their graves. The white stones on the left is Blues' remains, the white stones on the right are Rhythm's remains.

They lay beneath the window of my mother's bedroom at our family farm...

Deep sigh...

If only I could pet them again...and kiss...and cuddle....


----------

